# sweet dreamz Toby our precious little boy



## Mad4Muttz (Apr 11, 2012)

Sadly Toby my little boy passed away today after having Seizures which where horrifying to witness. yesterday he became disorientated and very agitated he lost the use of his back legs and kept walking into furniture. 

Althought Toby was never properly diagnosed, we still never got an answer to what was wrong with him, it was too late to have the thyroid done and too late to remove a tumour from 'somewhere' in toby which my vet describes. I am very angry that we were given different diagnosis from different vets. if we could of gotten to the bottom of what was wrong we still would of had him now.

very sad to have no dog to come home to wagging his tail, no dog to rag the morning post and no dog to walk. I am just at rest knowing he isnt in anymore pain.
How do I get over such a loss? trying to pick a casket but finding it rather difficult to find a nice one.



rest in peace my little man

2/2/07 to 23/12/12

Love you always:cryin:


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Oh hun, I'm so sorry to read this...know exactly how you are feeling. 
So very sorry.
R.I.P. Dearest Toby xxx


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

oh poor Toby. Run Free little one


----------



## Cromford (Nov 12, 2012)

What a terrible thing to happen at this time of year. My thoughts are with you and your family.

Poor Toby...rest well fellah.


----------



## harleymarley (Dec 19, 2012)

Im really sorry to hear about Toby, how awful for you having to witness his seizures. It sounds that you did everything you could for him. I am also mourning for my dog that I lost 6 day ago and can totally sympathise with how you feel - the coming home to silence, although I have 3 kids the house seems so empty. I hope you find a casket that you are happy with, that sounds like a wonderful last gift that you can give him. Take care xx


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

R.I.P. Toby


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

I remember following your other thread, and am so sorry to read this. Poor little Toby. RIP little man.


----------



## Mad4Muttz (Apr 11, 2012)

harleymarley said:


> Im really sorry to hear about Toby, how awful for you having to witness his seizures. It sounds that you did everything you could for him. I am also mourning for my dog that I lost 6 day ago and can totally sympathise with how you feel - the coming home to silence, although I have 3 kids the house seems so empty. I hope you find a casket that you are happy with, that sounds like a wonderful last gift that you can give him. Take care xx


I am so sorry to hear about the loss of harley. Going to be hard this christmas. I have his presents under the tree too wrapped. Still feeling raw and sad. When the time is right for another pet it would definitely have to be a rescue. Take care yourself xxx

Hugs
Anya


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Anya,

I am so so sorry to hear about little Toby....RIP little fella.

I hope you find the right casket for him. I have the ashes of one of my cats in a casket that looks like a cat statue. I talk to him frequently.

Thinking of you at this sad time xxx


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Sorry to hear about Toby ..x


----------



## jonb (Nov 15, 2012)

sorryto hear about Toby especially at this time of year
RIP Toby


----------



## Rolacolacube (Aug 21, 2012)

I am so very sorry to hear of your loss.

Rest in peace dear Toby....i'm glad you are no longer in pain....run free at the bridge xxxx


----------



## Mad4Muttz (Apr 11, 2012)

Thank you for all the kind messages and words that have been said. We are still all in shock and devastated.

what sort of seizure does it sound like he had? 

is it a grand Mal seizure 

when he was about 2 he had a fit out of the blue and that scared us then for years he never had anymore until now.


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

so sorry for your loss. RIP tobyToby


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Toby.
R.I.P Little one and have fun at Rainbow Bridge xx


----------

